# Visa Timeline: After Medical or Job Verification!!



## Jahangir (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi,

Please add your time line if your Medical is finalized or Job Verification is done.

Here is mine - 

ASCO: 2231-79, VISA: 175

Application Lodge: 14-June-2009
Medical & PCC requested: 4-Nov-2009
Medical & PCC submitted: 21-Nov-2009
*Medical Finalized: 07-Dec-2009*
*Job Verification: 04-Feb-2009*
Visa Granted: ??????????????


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Jahangir,

My timelines are:

Application Lodge - 16 December 2009
Status - No status as of now

My agent lodged Paper based Application and I even can not check the status online. :confused2:

Do you know how can I check my current status??

Many thanks in advance..:clap2:



Jahangir said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please add your time line if your Medical is finalized or Job Verification is done.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jahangir (Dec 14, 2009)

I applied online (no agent). I don't know whether it is possible to see ur status if paper application. Ask ur agent whether they got any TRN/ID to see ur status online.

Otherwise u can send PLE to DIAC to know abt ur status.



erviren said:


> Hi Jahangir,
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> ...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Jahangir for your quick response

I only got a File reference Number from DIAC till date and in Acknowledgment, GSM Adelaide had written to my agent that if you want to check processing times, then you can send an blank email (email address given). I am not sure if from my end I can send the email to that ID??

Wt is PLE Jahangir ? sorry for so many questions...:ranger:




Jahangir said:


> I applied online (no agent). I don't know whether it is possible to see ur status if paper application. Ask ur agent whether they got any TRN/ID to see ur status online.
> 
> Otherwise u can send PLE to DIAC to know abt ur status.


----------



## Noor (Feb 6, 2010)

Post passing university do we still need verification


----------



## Jahangir (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi all,

Today I have got the *VISA grant letter*  ....Thanks to all who gave me valuable information..

Here is my time line - 

Application Lodge: 14-June-2009
Medical & PCC requested: 4-Nov-2009
Medical & PCC submitted: 21-Nov-2009
Medical Finalized: 07-Dec-2009
Job Verification: 04-Feb-2010
*Visa Granted: 08-Feb-2010*



Jahangir said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please add your time line if your Medical is finalized or Job Verification is done.
> 
> ...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations mate :clap2:

So finally all questions have been answered with Grant letter 
but do not forget to post answers for our queries 

BTW what were your individual IELTS score and work experience, I want to compare my application with yours , so that can have a rough idea for timelines.....hope you can understand the craze when we do not have any reply...........

Congrats again and be in touch...




Jahangir said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I have got the *VISA grant letter*  ....Thanks to all who gave me valuable information..
> 
> ...


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Look at this:

Statistics | aussietimeline.com | Australian Visa Application Timeline Tracker

But dont look at my timeline


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot steafo.....wait n watch game :ranger:

Jahangir,

can you let me know the procedure they followed to check your documents and job verification, did they visit you personally?

and for any earlier company experiences, shud i search for my mates in that companies if any working now for reference???????like how they checked your experiences??

please advice step by step.. thanks



steafo said:


> Look at this:
> 
> Statistics | aussietimeline.com | Australian Visa Application Timeline Tracker
> 
> But dont look at my timeline


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

Jahangir said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please add your time line if your Medical is finalized or Job Verification is done.
> 
> ...


ASCO: 2211-11 (Accountant), VISA: 175

Application Lodge: 8-October-2009
Medical & PCC requested: 21-January-2010
Medical & PCC submitted: 29-January-2009
Medical Finalized: 03-February-2010 (Arrived Australia by Courier on 8th Feb 2010)
Job Verification: None so far
Visa Granted: WAITING


----------



## Jahangir (Dec 14, 2009)

I think they didn't call my previous employer. They called only my current employer and was satisfied as I have been working here for around 5 years.

pls see my other post -

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...equired-grant-visa-after-job-verfication.html



erviren said:


> Thanks a lot steafo.....wait n watch game :ranger:
> 
> Jahangir,
> 
> ...


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations



jahangir said:


> hi all,
> 
> today i have got the *visa grant letter*  ....thanks to all who gave me valuable information..
> 
> ...


----------



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

*What after Verification???*

application lodge: 14-Sep-2009
medical & pcc requested: 17-Dec-2009
medical submitted: 21-Dec-2009
Pcc submitted: 26-Dec-2009
medical finalized: 19-Jan-2009
job verification: 17-feb-2010
visa granted: ????????

Is job verification the last thing done by CO? Can I hope for grant within this month?


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

shuvo27 said:


> application lodge: 14-Sep-2009
> medical & pcc requested: 17-Dec-2009
> medical submitted: 21-Dec-2009
> Pcc submitted: 26-Dec-2009
> ...


shuvo.........
Job verification is the last thing done by Case officer.
If nothing problem found in verification sure you will get visa in an around one month.
For me Job verification was on Nov 10th 2009
Got Visa on Dec 22nd 2009
Thankyou
hari999999
.....................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Hari, For some people job verification is done, even before CO is allocated.


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

shuvo27 said:


> Hi Hari, For some people job verification is done, even before CO is allocated.


There are also some cases (most of my friends actually), where no job verification was needed.... After submitting Medicals and PCC, within 2 months, Visa was granted.

I've spoken to those friends and they said their employers never got any calls from DIAC at all.... so I think it depends maybe on how "believable" your documents are to the CO... I think??


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

shuvo27 said:


> Hi Hari, For some people job verification is done, even before CO is allocated.


THe problem is they already have the Case Officer. But after job verification only the appointment of Case officer is issued to client.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

I can be wrong here....

my observation is that when your application is being processed, DIAC checks all the document you submitted, if in any case they want job verification or any other verification, they do it...................

and after all the document checks and if they find everything fine, then only we get CO and I believe that the Medical and PCC request is the final stage of this process.........please correct me if m wrong here

one of my friend got visa granted within 10 days when he submitted Medicals and PCC............



hari999999 said:


> THe problem is they already have the Case Officer. But after job verification only the appointment of Case officer is issued to client.


----------



## Jahangir (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Erviern,
your observation should be the right order. But it is not followed in every case. All my documents status was 'Met' and then I was asked to submit Medical and PCC...

But after 2.5 months I got JOB verification call and got VISA within 1 week...same for a friend of mine...

So, u never know which order they will follow.




erviren said:


> I can be wrong here....
> 
> my observation is that when your application is being processed, DIAC checks all the document you submitted, if in any case they want job verification or any other verification, they do it...................
> 
> ...


----------



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

How they function, which step is done after what step, is quite a mystery,nobody knows for sure. We can only speculate. I submitted very elaborate multiple experience letters from my current company, signed by my CEO who is an European.I also submitted my payslips,bank statements stating my salary and also scanned copy of my ID card. One of my colleague submitted almost these same papers and he applied before me. He has not been verified. I think it might depend on the Case officer. Every person has his own way of dealing with case's.


----------



## ritu1234 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi,
I think the case officer need,work experience details like Payslip,Online transfer banking salary,Profident number,Insurance..some reliable docs they needed exactly.If you submit all they dont need do job verification other wise some of them you submitted, they will do telephone verification.If they doubt all they will come your spot for verification.If you are working in your Govt employee they never conduct job verification.It is my friends exp.
Thanks for good post.
Ritu


----------

